# LGB COG RAILWAY ENGINES AND PARTS



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I'm thinking i would like to buy a cog engine or 2 and some cog track pieces to take to shows for displays, would any of you know were i might be able to buy this stuff, new or used would be fine as long as they run and doesn't matter what enigines the are as long as there cogs. you may contact me thru MLS or at [email protected]
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I sure don't Nicholas but that would really be a nice thing to see. 

-Will 

p.s. - Thanks for the Kadee help Nicholas.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 04/22/2009 10:55 AM
I sure don't Nicholas but that would really be a nice thing to see. 

-Will 

p.s. - Thanks for the Kadee help Nicholas.



No problem Will, any time glad to help. by the way my freinds call me Nick...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the last SLM production run Brunig steam cog locos from LGB are still around (Trainworld), and both LGB and TrainLi have the cog rails. 

I had one of the SLM Brunig cog locos, should have never sold it.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

There is an LGB 2064 Furka Oberalp RACK Loco on EBay ending at 18:30 Pacific time today. Item # 140314634708 
Steve


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks steve, i see it and bid on it, also looking for a steamer.... thanks for the heads up.







*


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is another. LGB 2046 Electric Rack Loco Item # 160329086579


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The steamer is BEAUTIFUL! I had one. I think I saw some rack accessories at Pioneer Valley Hobbies in W. Springfield, MA. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has the track pieces and an engine on their web site. 

Call them and inquire about the parts and prices as the web site seems to have a problem when selecting around the tracks and then cog rail mounts.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Dan
I spoke with Axle and am buying his last cog engine but i still want a steam cog engine as well. thank you guys for keeping your eyes open for me on this stuff as i have no clue about cog RRs


----------

